# Solved: Windows 8 event viewer out of commission



## 4506445655053203 (Nov 4, 2013)

Message: "MMC could not create the required snap-in".

Various forums I have visited yield no answers, only a multitude of other users asking the same question

There are no headings in the console, it is blank, while all the requisite services are running

and I am stumped.

Tx,
Joe


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

see if this helps,are you running the win8 pro






http://www.faqforge.com/windows/windows-8/open-local-group-policy-editor-in-windows-8/


----------



## 4506445655053203 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have tried this and get the message:

MMC cannot initialize the snap-in.
Name: Event Viewer
CLSID:FX{b05566ad-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510}


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

are you running the win8 pro


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I guess you may have tried this, but, Is the "Windows Event Log" set to automatic, in the Services?


----------



## 4506445655053203 (Nov 4, 2013)

dai said:


> are you running the win8 pro


No, not the Pro version


----------



## 4506445655053203 (Nov 4, 2013)

davehc said:


> I guess you may have tried this, but, Is the "Windows Event Log" set to automatic, in the Services?


Always was set to auto thanks


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ate-snap/a8cc7a91-1e49-4a2a-bb44-f6bcdb881c90


----------



## 4506445655053203 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks dai - now I realize why I couldn't ever open gpedit.msc

Now I find also that Refresh this PC (which I had once before) won't work as some files are corrupted

I'm just going to buy the Pro disk and be done with this BS

I am new to forums, and feel I should mark this as solved, but first how did you get points, and how can I let this forum know how much you helped first?

I am going to visit here more now and help - I only just got W8, and I think the learning curve is near done

And I have a lot more answers to offer than questions.

Joe


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check the windows store for the upgrade


----------



## 4506445655053203 (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't want an upgrade, image, nothing else, or to even pay online, but thanks

My experience of 15 years tells me to do a fresh install annually anyway

I'll probably need it as I regularly destroyed XP by dissection, then resuscitated it, 99% of the time successfully

That was XP Pro and I had a disk

Anyway, I want a formatted drive on this new PC, and brand new Pro install


----------



## 4506445655053203 (Nov 4, 2013)

do I advise this forum of your awesome help and possibly get you points, or do I just mark it as solved??


----------



## 4506445655053203 (Nov 4, 2013)

I know you don't leave answered threads open, but

Here's what I found that another contributor posted:

"Along with the "Mark Solved" button I'd suggest a "Thanks! That worked!" button for each an every post, except that of the OP, and visible only to the OP like the "Mark Solved" button now. Whenever an OP finds the perfect solution, he/she can press the "Thank you! That worked!" button on the corresponding post that would serve two functions:
1. Mark the thread solved, and
2. Give extra points (like, say 100 points) to the problem solver.​Therefore total points of a member = points from replies to threads + extra points from problems solved."

New here, dunno otherwise


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I totally agree that group policy edit is not available on windows 8 - non pro version, as indeed it was not on 7 either

However IMHO I am reasonably certain that Event Viewer in itself is not dependant on anything to do with that.

*IN CASE I AM WRONG - may I apologise now.*

from the desktop press the windows key + Q
type
event
when it appears as
event viewer
right click and click run as admin

What happens please.

If that produces the same error report, then please go back to windows key + Q and type
Task
Task Scheduler and Task Manager will show
Will task scheduler open please

If that fails, please create a new user account with admin rights
See if event viewer will open in THAT account please.

Normally when that report is received eg
"MMC could not create the required snap-in".

Other items will not open from Admin Tools and the cause is usually corrupted files


----------



## 4506445655053203 (Nov 4, 2013)

files are corrupted

new install required confirmed


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Does it open with a new user account ?

Good luck with it if you think the clean install is required.


----------



## 4506445655053203 (Nov 4, 2013)

marked as solved


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have it sorted


----------

